# Liang Style Baguazhang



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2013)

Liang Style Baguazhang



> Liang Style Baguazhang is the style of Baguazhang descended from Liang Zhenpu, the youngest disciple of Baguazhang's founder, Dong Haichuan. In general, most lineages of Liang style descend from either Guo Gumin or Li Ziming





> In general, Liang style appears somewhat similar to both Yin and Cheng styles; most Liang style practitioners are concentrated in Beijing.
> As its technical basis, Liang style Baguazhang has the "Eight Mother Palms" (Ding Shi Ba Zhang) and the "Eight Changing Palms" (Ba Da Zhang aka Lao Ba Zhang), from which more complicated linking forms are derived like the "Dragon Form" (Long Xing Zhang), "64 Linear Palms" (Liushisi Shou Zhang), "Swimming Body Chain Linking Form" (You Shen Lian Huan Zhang), "Eight Directions Palms" (Ba Mian Zhang) and "Nine Palace Bagua Palms". Liang style is also known for its large array of weapons: Big Broadsword, Straight Sword, Spear, Rooster Knives, Chicken Claw Knives, Mandarin Duck Knives, Crescent Moon Knives (aka Deer Horn Knives), Kun Lun Fan, Yin Yang Pen Brush, Steel "Yo-Yo" Meteors, Seven Star Rod, Wind and Fire Rings.




Master Zhang Quan Liang is 3rd generation inheritor of Liang style Bagua Palm 

Liang Style Bagua Boxing: Old 8 Palm






Liang Style Bagua Broadsword






Liang-style Eight Diagrams Palm Boxing-64 straight palms


----------



## oaktree (Mar 20, 2013)

My favorite bagua style. I practice the mother palm set. Liang I think is
Much more relax and softer then other bagua styles. If you watch
The video the circle walking does not have a gait like gao or cheng it uses a more
Natural stepping at least in the mother palm set.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2013)

Way back when I trained with my first sifu I may have trained Liang...or it may have been Jiang...I do not know. I know I did Yin 8 palm but the other, I do not know for sure.

But I will admit here, and keep this between you and me  I like Liang too


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 20, 2013)

"Liang Style Baguazhang is the style of Baguazhang descended from Liang Zhenpu, the youngest disciple of Baguazhang's founder, Dong Haichuan. In general, most lineages of Liang style descend from either Guo Gumin or *Li Ziming "

*My first sifu studied under the Li Ziming lineage.  Whenever he would say the name, I always mentally converted it into the "Lazy Ming style of Bagua."


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2013)

Cool!


----------

